# First Time ABT's



## pcoalson (Aug 5, 2008)

I smoked some ABT's for the first time. I picked up the rack from William-Sonoma. I stuffed half of them with cream cheese and the other half with pepperoni and cheddar cheese. Here are some pictures...






















I will be making them again soon!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

Those ABT'S look great. They are one of my favourites. The rest of the smoke looks great too. You have a full smoker.


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 5, 2008)

we LOVE ABTs - we put some rub with turbinado in the cheese mixture and then again on the outside.  Smoked bacon and a little sugar - oh yeah, baby!

My wife got me this for Father's Day - my wife loves me -

http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...l-p-16156.html

we had been making them (or still do when we make up a mess of 'em) on a half-sheet pan.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15811

the little three dollar knife that comes with it free was worth the price of the whole thing - love that bad boy.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great brother nice job


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 6, 2008)

great looking ABT's!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderful ABTS! Yummy!! 
WTG


----------

